# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  help buying powerlifting belt

## bobreece

i need to buy a new belt as i only have a neopren one and i have started to do heavy deads and squats.
what should i look for in a belt and is a contured back one better than a straight one

what do you think to the belt in the pic

----------


## Doc.Sust

lever belt at inzer advanced designs(google this) if youare going to get a regular buckle belt get one that is only single prong not double prong

----------


## bobreece

why would one prong be better than two prong belt thought two would give better support

----------


## BgMc31

Doc,

What do you think of Inzer's new PR Belt? Check it out at their site. I was thinking of getting one. I no longer compete in powerlifting, I compete in Strongman and this belt looked very interesting. Any thoughts?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc,
> 
> What do you think of Inzer's new PR Belt? Check it out at their site. I was thinking of getting one. I no longer compete in powerlifting, I compete in Strongman and this belt looked very interesting. Any thoughts?


i saw it recently at a meet, and it looks solid, it is expensive, but you never have to worry about an improper fit

----------


## Doc.Sust

> why would one prong be better than two prong belt thought two would give better support


no, belt thickness equals greater support, not prongs, sinlge is better than double for the simple fact that it is easier to bucle it when you need it tight, doubleprong takes more efffort and it is a pain in the ass, i learned thsi lesson from paul childress, and well his records and accomplishments speak for themself.

----------


## bobreece

just to let everyone know i have purchased a belt now its a 6inch contured schiek leather belt what do you guys think of that make and model

----------


## Doc.Sust

> just to let everyone know i have purchased a belt now its a 6inch contured schiek leather belt what do you guys think of that make and model


who makes it? whee did youbuy it? post a pic? single or double buckle?

----------


## bobreece

> who makes it? whee did youbuy it? post a pic? single or double buckle?


schiek make it famous for there straps and belts double prong what do you all think

----------


## powerliftmike

i like a narrow and highly flexible leather belt for bench press and DL even. those big belts are reallly only good for squatting IMO. lever actions are awesome.

----------


## Doc.Sust

goodblt for the press but not the dead or squat IMO, at least not for me

----------

